# HELP! mesh for drainage layer...



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey guys, building my fire bellies island today and I have the hydroballs in, but couldn't find any mesh in any of the shops I've been to. 

I had totally forgot, went to wash away all the soil off the mother-in-law tongue plant I bought and came back in and had a total Homer Simpson moment.. :lol2:

What else can I use to stick ontop of the hydroballs? I have a compost/eco earth mix with live worms in. x


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Dont know if its what youre after but i found this today- Exo Terra Terrarium Draining Mesh 45 x 60cm | eBay


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes that's it, but need my frogs back into the tank by sundayish. Been really stressed getting it done with enough time as they've been mating all weeks, got them in my tadpole plastic terrarium at the moment. Bit small.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

have you got s B&Q / Wickes / Homebase / garden centre near you? you can use the same mesh that you use to stop weeds coming through when you have stones / pebbles in the garden.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you never thought of weed mesh! I may have been naughty and already stuck in soil, I had worms and crickets in there and the tub was sat in my bath, not been a good mommy as that meant my little boy had to wait (he has sleeping issues wont go to sleep til late). I can easily lift it up though.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

insect mesh or net curtains too, i got a great piece for 92p lol


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

I used Weed Control Fabric in my terrarium


----------

